# Booker Card



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Does anyone have a way of getting a Booker card. They charge 16.99 for 5kg of chicken breast and this could save me a fortune. If anyone can help me out getting on then I would appreciate it very much


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Also if you know the butcher guy he saves you the chicken and puts reduced tickets to £5 for you  used to work there thats how i got my card


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

better get chatty with the butcher chap then


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ill find out for you mate as my partners mum is a manager there, i get 10kg chicken for £20, sees me through a month with some steaks as well, rumps are pretty cheap there as well


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks mate very much appreciated


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

10kg of chicken for 20quid??

2quid a kilo??? where the hell from?

I got mine direct from spitalfileds and cost 72quid for 20kg


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DB said:


> 10kg of chicken for 20quid??
> 
> 2quid a kilo??? where the hell from?
> 
> I got mine direct from spitalfileds and cost 72quid for 20kg


 you've been done , lol


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

where you from mate anywhere near kings cross?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DB said:


> 10kg of chicken for 20quid??
> 
> 2quid a kilo??? where the hell from?
> 
> I got mine direct from spitalfileds and cost 72quid for 20kg


from bookers, but my partners mum is the manager so she applies her discount as well as the butcher marking it down for her, all good for me, steak he cant mark down but still get management discount. white fish is pretty cheap as well


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Kezz said:


> you've been done , lol


lol i paid 3.60/kg from fresh boneless/skinned breast

never seen it any cheaper or even close to that


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> 10kg of chicken for 20quid??
> 
> 2quid a kilo??? where the hell from?
> 
> I got mine direct from *spitalfileds* and cost 72quid for 20kg


You mean Smithfeilds you bell :lol:

Spitalfeilds is where Soph goes


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DB said:


> lol i paid 3.60/kg from fresh boneless/skinned breast
> 
> never seen it any cheaper or even close to that


 actually i miss read what you wrote, that is really cheap!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I just buy whole chickens whenever I buy chicken, 2 for £7 (about 3kg)


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

hello mate, the only way you can get one apparently is if you know someone with a business and they can register you under their business


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone that's self-employed get a booker card?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

DB said:


> 10kg of chicken for 20quid??
> 
> 2quid a kilo??? where the hell from?
> 
> I got mine direct from spitalfileds and cost 72quid for 20kg


you had your pants pulled right down:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

my mate supplies shops with fresh chicken, so i "persuaded" him to sort me out cheap


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

can you not just make a BS business up?

Galtonator Training UK (GTUK). there you go, ive just set that up for you. No clients yet so youll have to work your day job for a while :whistling:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> can you not just make a BS business up?
> 
> Galtonator Training UK (GTUK). there you go, ive just set that up for you. No clients yet so youll have to work your day job for a while :whistling:


i guess so but im guessing you would have to register your business as a sole trader


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

You have to provide accounts and all sorts to get a card I think. I managed to get one from work. So stocked up yesterday. Hoping to get a more long term solution via my Dads work fingers crossed. Got some mega bargains


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

I go to Makros, find the chicken breast has a fair bit of water retention and shrinks when cooking, maybe by about 20%, is this the same with the bookers stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> i guess so but im guessing you would have to register your business as a sole trader


For the purpose of a booker card whos ever going to know? Your tax affairs are personal, so booker wont know and or care. And the HMRC is only going to be bothered if your actually a sole trader, which you wont be.

Possibly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Galtonator said:


> You have to provide accounts and all sorts to get a card I think. I managed to get one from work. So stocked up yesterday. Hoping to get a more long term solution via my Dads work fingers crossed. Got some mega bargains


There you go then. Forget that idea :cursing:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes mate they are real sticklers for the right forms etc. I don't know why they only sale food, just in bigger sizes.

The chicken is better than Makro. But to be honest all our meat has some degree of additions these days if you don;'t buy from a butcher and even then some of them can be dodgey


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I would be checking the packet or asking if its 100% meat if I was getting anything from Booker, they do after all sell the notorious "Bangers with beef" with only 5% meat in them lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Can anyone that's self-employed get a booker card?


You need to be VAT registered and have proof of ownership. It's not that easy to get a card nowadays. If I go to Bookers I use the firms card.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

do you have to be in a certain type of industry to be able to get a card?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

no i don't think so. Just have all the paperwork


----------

